# Waarom zijn  samenstellingen met 'groente' zonder n?



## eno2

Hallo,

Waarom zijn samenstellingen met 'groente' zonder n?
Groenteboer Groentesoep etc...
Zo goed als alle  tussen -n mag verdwijnen voor mij, daar niet van.


----------



## Peterdg

Omdat "groente" ook een meervoud heeft op -s.


----------



## dwanawijaya

*tussenletters -e- en -en- in samenstellingen

3.
meervoud op -en en -es → zonder -n-*

*het linkerdeel eindigt op een toonloze /e/:* _eindejaar_ (linkerdeel: _einde_), _*groenteafval*_, _secondelang_, _Secretaressedag_, _tweefasepil_, _weidevogel_


----------



## eno2

dwanawijaya said:


> *tussenletters -e- en -en- in samenstellingen
> 
> 3.
> meervoud op -en en -es → zonder -n-*
> 
> *het linkerdeel eindigt op een toonloze /e/:* _eindejaar_ (linkerdeel: _einde_), _*groenteafval*_, _secondelang_, _Secretaressedag_, _tweefasepil_, _weidevogel_


Pannenkoeken



Peterdg said:


> Omdat "groente" ook een meervoud heeft op -s.


Dat is zo, maar:


> Toch komen de varianten groentenassortiment, groentenpakket en groentensoep tamelijk vaak voor. Dat is goed te verdedigen: er ligt nu meer nadruk op de verschillende soorten groenten. Deze alternatieve (niet-officiële) vormen zijn daarom opgenomen op onze website Spellingsite.nu.


groente / groenten / groentes | Genootschap Onze Taal


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Pannenkoeken


Het meervoud van pan is pannen, niet pans. Enkel als het meervoud op -s ook bestaat, laat je de tussenletter vallen.


eno2 said:


> Dat is zo, maar:
> groente / groenten / groentes | Genootschap Onze Taal


"niet-officiële"


----------



## eno2

Red Arrow :D said:


> Het meervoud van pan is pannen, niet pans. Enkel als het meervoud op -s ook bestaat, laat je de tussenletter vallen.








> *het linkerdeel eindigt op een toonloze /e/:* _eindejaar_ (linkerdeel: _einde_), _*groenteafval*_, _secondelang_, _Secretaressedag_, _tweefasepil_, _weidevogel_



Ik was misleid door mijn voorkeur voor meervouden op -en


Groenten, seconden, secretaressen, fasen, weiden.

Overigens vond ik de wijziging destijds naar gebruik van de tussen n  ergerlijk en overbodig. Je moet geen n invoeren die je toch niet uispreekt. Te gek.


----------



## eno2

'Pannenkoek' is overigens het standaard voorbeeld van een belachelijk meervoud. Een pannenkoek komt niet uit twee of drie pannen maar uit maar één pan.


----------



## Red Arrow

Nog belachelijker is de spelling "pannekoek". Een pannenkoek heeft helemaal niets te maken met een auto die in panne staat.

Idem voor "kippehok". Het woord kippe bestaat niet eens. Hoe men in godsnaam op het idee kwam in de jaren '50 om samenstellingen te maken met onbestaande woorden, ik begrijp het niet. Ondertussen hebben we nog steeds zonne-, mane- en koninginne-.

De tussenletters -en en -s zijn genitiefuitgangen. Dat hebben we je al gezegd. Genitief-e bestaat helemaal niet. Nooit Duits gehad op school?


----------



## eno2

Dat wil zeggen dat het tussenvoegsel -ne zijn nut heeft tegenover -en.
Het wordt in elk geval uitgesproken.
In tegenstelling tot de kunstmatige meervouds -n toevoeging.

Pankoek is voor Britten. Pancake.
Have your pancake and eat it.

Bij iemand die de -ne in kinnebak wil afschaffen of zonnescherm zou ik graag iets met zijn kinbak of met zijn zonscherm willen  doen.

By the way:

Het meervoud van kin is kinnen.
Niet kins of kinnes

Kinnebak zou dus moeten kinnenbak zijn als ik het goed begrijp. 
En zonnescherm zonnenscherm.

------

Je legde het uit met meervoudsvorming. Meervoud op s is géén tussen -n.
Niet met genitieven.
En waarom Duits erbij sleuren? Dit gaat over Nederlands


----------



## Red Arrow

Ik leg het uit met meervoudsvorming omdat het zo wordt uitgelegd door het Groene boekje. De moderne Nederlandstalige heeft niets aan een uitleg met naamvalsuitgangen. De genitief is dood in het Nederlands behalve in een paar vaste uitdrukkingen ('s morgens) en de tussenletters -en en -s.

Vergeet niet dat er een derde interfix is: de meervoudsuitgang -er. (kinderboek, beendermeel, eierkoker, bladerdeeg, klederdracht)
Even jouw logica toepassen. Bladerdeeg is maar één blad. Zou je dan ook badedeeg schrijven, net als je ook pannekoek wilt schrijven?


eno2 said:


> Dat wil zeggen dat het tussenvoegsel -ne zijn nut heeft tegenover -en.
> Het wordt in elk geval uitgesproken.


Dan kunne we eve goed geen enkele eind-n schrijve. Ik spreek dat toch nooit uit. Dat is sowieso al de facto de spelling in Messenger en sms.


eno2 said:


> Pancake.


Het Engels heeft nooit naamvalsuitgange gebruikt voor het make van samenstellinge. De Engelse hebbe dus ook geen last van tussenletters.


----------



## eno2

Ik heb het over de n en al de apentoeren die er mee uitgehaald zijn. Voor mij niks met r of genitief te maken.
Mij werd ook al verteld dat je de tussen -n niet moet beredeneren vanuit enkelvoud of meervoud. Volgens dat argument kan je dus gerust een zonnenscherm opzetten. Voor twee of drie zonnen dus. Terwijl er toch maar 1 zon is.
Mij werd ook al verteld dat dat je de tussen -n niet moet beredeneren vanuit de uitspraak, wellicht omdat we toch al zelden schrijven zoals we spreken. Maar er een INVOEREN waar die er vroeger niet was en je niet uitspreekt is nog van een andere orde. 
Mij werd ook al verteld dat ik zou moeten kijken naar de genitieven, Duitse of Nederlandse. Nu daar heb ik niet echt wat aan.
De regels van de tussen n kent eigenlijk vrij grote aantallen uitzonderingen. Met blijvende onzekerheid en twijfel voor gevolg.

Nou ja, mijn 'gemakkelijkheidsoplossing' zou dan zijn. nergens tussen -n waar ze niet absoluut noodzakelijk is. Of waar de -n afwezigheid zeer ongewoon klinkt (we spreken ze meestal niet uit, dus dat zal weinig voorkomen).


Red Arrow :D said:


> Dan kunne we eve goed geen enkele eind-n schrijve. Ik spreek dat toch nooit uit. Dat is sowieso al de facto de spelling in Messenger en sms.


 Daar zou Karel Jonckhere het niet mee eens (geweest) zijn. Die sprak alle eind -n uit. Overigens hoorde ik soms  een mix wel/niet bij dezelfde spreker.


----------



## eno2

Een beetje Kerstsfeer: 

"O Denneboom" G 21700
"O Dennenboom"G 54400

Eén boom is slechts één den. Maar ja, velen volgen de schrijfregel.


----------



## Red Arrow

Bij het lied "o denneboom" hoort geen enkele den, wie zet er nu een den in zijn huis? Het lied verwijst naar een spar. Letterlijke vertaling uit het Duits: Oh Tannenbaum = o spar

nul dennen => meervoud 

Je kan nooit eenduidig kiezen of iets enkelvoud of meervoud is. Kijk naar "bessesap" en "bessenpulp".


----------



## eno2

Leuk voorbeeld, besse(n)sap/pulp.
Het zou bessensap moeten zijn als ze een beetje logisch waren.
En ook: waarom het niet facultatief houden? En opgelost. Daar schijnen ze een hekel aan te hebben, aan facultatieve schrijfwijzen.

Waarom is het 'ellebogen' en niet ellenbogen?


----------



## Red Arrow

eno2 said:


> Daar schijnen ze een hekel aan te hebben, aan facultatieve schrijfwijzen.


Inderdaad.


eno2 said:


> Waarom is het 'ellebogen' en niet ellenbogen?


Bestaat het woord el nog in de betekenis van onderarm?


----------

